# I have to let it be known



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Greetings to all: I want to let every one know, NIMT aka sean is our hero:thumbsup: Got the grndson as you all know an athern set at the goodwill stor!! Unfortunately it came with fake lights!! Well Mr. Sean graciously steppd in and sent us a set of leds"wired to resistors, heat shrink , all i got to do is install. I have no idea how the fella knew perfect size, maybe he has done afew in his time!!!!!:laugh: Bit told me know charge for the leds, the grndsons birthday is this weekend and he has got his present from sean!! Thanks sir!!! You are a fine representation of the folks on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That NIMT is a pretty fart smeller....I mean smart feller.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

And doing business with him is just as enjoyable...service minded all the way.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

WTG Sean. Sean was a big help on latest decoder install. I got everything I needed in one package. Decoder, leds, wire, plastic to make speaker enclosure, resistors, and programed the decoder with the road number, and probably more. It all worked fine.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes sean is quite the gentleman, Not many guys would do what he did for us:thumbsup: We are a ways out from going dcc, but you can bet sean will be my go to guy for any thing i need to purchase!! I am more comfortable with a forum memeber being my supplier!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wish he did more O-scale stuff. I only corrupted him once, and he did a neat install of taillights and a strobe into my track inspection car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Lock this Tread.


















His great rates are going to go up. Ya he dose great work , I love the step lights that he installed on two of my SD 60s. I saw NS6633 ( just like mine ) on the full scale rails to day His work looks better than the real one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> Lock this Tread.


Noble thought, but I have the master key.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know how to get it locked.

No key needed.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> I know how to get it locked.
> 
> No key needed.


 rolling on the floor laughing my off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I know how to get it locked.
> 
> No key needed.


I know how to thwart your method in a few keystrokes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I know how to thwart your method in a few keystrokes.



I will put out a call for HELP.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I will put out a call for HELP.


You'll need it.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I must say our thread just derailed....I think....












oh heck...now I think I have to redo our lovely image.....


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG!!!! I think i'm gonna puke!!!


Well done Sean a true gentleman!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree Sean, what a great guy, and the fact hes sooooo knowledgeable about things too!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

At least i got you guys off the couch and engaged:thumbsup: It was starting to get quiet on here:laugh: havent seen this much comment activity on a subject in weeks


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

wait so the thread derailment failed.....DRAT!!!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> At least i got you guys off the couch and engaged:thumbsup: It was starting to get quiet on here:laugh: havent seen this much comment activity on a subject in weeks


The weather must have been really nice... does that mean there is a storm coming?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, major blow in the works.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll need it.


I think there are several people here that could use some help.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Mrs.NIMT said:


> The weather must have been really nice... does that mean there is a storm coming?


batten down them hatches.........oh wait that's for ships....whats the train equivalent cus what ever it is we better do it!!! YIKES!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> I think there are several people here that could use some help.


 

*I think it's ME!*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


> I think there are several people here that could use some help.




We all need help, yourself included.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> *I think it's ME!*


*AND ME!*

wait....I need help in other ways too....like how do I set the forum default typeing/text color so I can keep it a nice green....or how do I quickly and painlessly acquire MORE trains???


----------

